# Ruby Ripples has passed away.



## CurvyEm2 (Oct 10, 2016)

I just read this on Fantasy Feeder and I'm really hoping it is not true. Could anybody shed any light on this please? 

Thank you.

*EDIT: It has sadly been confirmed that Ruby Ripples has passed away.*


----------



## fatgirl33 (Oct 11, 2016)

Very sad, if it is true... Dimensions says she hasn't been on in a few months, and I hope she will reply to this post to set us all straight. Ruby is such a sweet lady, very supportive and positive.

Brenda


----------



## Tad (Oct 11, 2016)

I hope that it isn't true, but given that she was a moderator at FF for some time I'd assume that the news there would be correct ... so sad to hear, I always liked Ruby, and she was generous with her time and wisdom.


----------



## Sculptor (Oct 11, 2016)

Tad said:


> I hope that it isn't true, but given that she was a moderator at FF for some time I'd assume that the news there would be correct ... so sad to hear, I always liked Ruby, and she was generous with her time and wisdom.



I hope not, too!!


----------



## CurvyEm2 (Oct 11, 2016)

This is what was posted 



> I wanted to let members know that Katy aka Ruby Ripples who was a member of FF for many years, passed away last Tuesday. Her passing was peaceful and she was surrounded by her loving family. Katy and I were friends for many years, we met on the old Dimmensions site and shared many laughs and friends met on our online community


 
By someone called Cat1969


----------



## Sculptor (Oct 11, 2016)

Wow, that's way too soon. She seemed like a really substantial woman; wish we'd met in person. The funniest thing I remember about her, and it's really hard to choose, was when I was teasing her about her Scottish accent and it went on so long and so weird. We got really into it like Steve Coogan and Rob Brydon in The Trip trying to out-MichaelCaine each other. I can't imagine how wonderful she must've been in person with people in the real world lol


----------



## B-Enhanced (Oct 11, 2016)

I am very sad to learn this. We were chat friends for a very long time and she was a willing muse of some of my works and came up with ideas frequently for other renderings I did. We hadn't chatted in almost 5 years and I have an ache in my heart hearing this.


----------



## Jack Secret (Oct 11, 2016)

Can somebody post a link or something with some information about her? I was wondering how old she was.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 11, 2016)

Terrible news....very shocking. I hope it's not true. She was one of the first bbw I talked to online when I first hit this "scene". Very lovely, friendly and not afraid to be who she is (was?)
I absolutely loved it when she posted about food..her love for it always came through.


----------



## bbwbud (Oct 12, 2016)

Eternal rest grant unto her and light perpetual shine upon her and may the love of God bring comfort to her family and those who loved her.


----------



## HiddenChippy (Oct 12, 2016)

I too hope it is not true; she and I knew each other a long time, and were very close for while until life made contact less and less.

If true, may she rest in peace.


----------



## big_gurl_lvr (Oct 12, 2016)

She was such a wonderful personality. I loved chatting with her...  feel very very upset about but still beliving it's not true...


----------



## Dromond (Oct 13, 2016)

This is very sad news.


----------



## cat1969 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi guys,
this is Lorna, Katys friend from Scotland who moved to the USA. I am afraid its true, I was the one who posted in FF. I know that Katy had made many friends over the years in Dims & FF and know that she would want people to know.
I didn't even realise I still had an account on here or I would have posted in here too. I was contacted by Katys sister and told the news. I just wrote a big spiel to CurveyEm2 on ff to give her some details in case anyone wanted to know. I don't feel like writing it all out again just now, I miss Katy a lot and am not up to saying it all again right now. She will be missed and love her or hate her she was a big personality in the scene, I will miss her sarcastic quick wit and her seemingly supernatural amount of general knowledge. I was never able to keep up with her when she hosted quiz nights in chat rooms. I loved her, she was my friend, and my life is missing a part of it now that she is gone.


----------



## CurvyEm2 (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm very sorry to say that it is confirmed that Ruby Ripples has passed away.



> Katy had been ill for some time and has spent the past year or so in and out of hospital. A few weeks ago she and I talked and she told me that the hospital had told her there was nothing more they could do and they were sending her home for pallitive care. She was very accepting of this. Soon after she was readmitted to the hospital with sepsis and went into renal failure. I talked with her sister and some length, Katy was conscious almost till the end, she was calm and accepting of what was happening. She had spent the previous couple of weeks putting her affairs in order and spending time with her family. She fell asleep and quietly slipped away surrounded by her family. In true Katy style she made her wishes known and organised what she wanted to happen after her death. She didnt want any fanfare or upset, she picked a spot where she wanted to be buried and asked that there be no service, just that people come and visit her once she had been buried for a while, the family would only be notified after she had been interred.


----------



## cat1969 (Oct 15, 2016)

Jack Secret said:


> Can somebody post a link or something with some information about her? I was wondering how old she was.



Katy was in her mid 50s


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 15, 2016)

This is very sad news.


----------



## CurvyEm2 (Oct 15, 2016)

loopytheone said:


> This is very sad news.



As an administrator would you be able to edit my original post so people don't have to read all the way through hopeful that I was wrong? :/


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 15, 2016)

CurvyEm2 said:


> As an administrator would you be able to edit my original post so people don't have to read all the way through hopeful that I was wrong? :/



Sure, no problem.


----------



## Ruffie (Oct 17, 2016)

I am so saddened by this news. ALthough we had not been in contact over the past couple of years, I ail always remember what a wonderful, ind and supportive persons she was.


----------



## ATrueFA (Oct 17, 2016)

That is so sad. Her and I used to talk on the phone and in the Dims chat room when it still existed. Its been many years since I had any contact with her and had always hoped to meet her at some point. She was a wonderful person.


Dave


----------



## fatlilboy (Oct 17, 2016)

I read about that a few weeks ago and remember looking for a photo of Katy in Dimensions at that time, and couldn't find any. I think it does help to know causes of death in that we are all involved in this lifestyle, so it gives us knowledge as to the actual experiences of others rather than statistics and misleading reports. I remember when Rhonda and Cindy died, then later Betsy - Betsy's being the worst demise of all. None of it is ever good, but certainly thought provoking and knowledge invoking. RIP Rube.


----------



## collared Princess (Oct 18, 2016)

does anyone have a picture of her? or knew her dim chat name ?


----------



## CurvyEm2 (Oct 19, 2016)

fatlilboy said:


> I read about that a few weeks ago and remember looking for a photo of Katy in Dimensions at that time, and couldn't find any. I think it does help to know causes of death in that we are all involved in this lifestyle, so it gives us knowledge as to the actual experiences of others rather than statistics and misleading reports. I remember when Rhonda and Cindy died, then later Betsy - Betsy's being the worst demise of all. None of it is ever good, but certainly thought provoking and knowledge invoking. RIP Rube.



WOW. Not appropriate at all. 



collared Princess said:


> does anyone have a picture of her? or knew her dim chat name ?



RubyRipples.


----------



## Brenda (Oct 19, 2016)

I am so sad to hear the news of her death. She was a lovely, funny and very bright woman. Years ago when I used to chat I got to know her and she was always kind and so fun. 

Prayers for her family and those who loved her. 

Brenda


----------



## cat1969 (Oct 19, 2016)

fatlilboy said:


> I read about that a few weeks ago and remember looking for a photo of Katy in Dimensions at that time, and couldn't find any. I think it does help to know causes of death in that we are all involved in this lifestyle, so it gives us knowledge as to the actual experiences of others rather than statistics and misleading reports. I remember when Rhonda and Cindy died, then later Betsy - Betsy's being the worst demise of all. None of it is ever good, but certainly thought provoking and knowledge invoking. RIP Rube.




REALLY? :doh:


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (Oct 19, 2016)

I am sad to hear this i liked her. Condolances to her family and friends.


----------



## chantilly (Nov 6, 2016)

She was a wonderful woman i admired and do know she will be happy where she will be


----------

